# Wichtig !! Brauche Ram !! Schnell !



## DaMikexXxn (15. Januar 2011)

Ich habe folgendes gelesen 
http://www.littlebit.ch/Library/ProductInfo/Documents/COR-CMG4GX3M2A1600C7_DominatorGT_4GB_DS_E.pdf

und auf der seite meines Mainboards Asus Rog Crosshair IV Formula AM3

stehten diese RAM in der QFL-- Liste und werden sogar als 4 Dimm unterstützt
also 4 Bänke Belegung

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_IV_Formula/C4F_Memory_QVL20100726.pdf


Ich will gesamt 8 GB !!
Ich will diese Ram und kann sie Nirgendwo Kaufen !!!
Es steht dabei die sind extra für Phenom 2 Prozessoren und ich habe einen Phenom 2 X6 1090T BE mit Corsair H70 Kühlung ...

Ich werde schon Agressiv ich suche seit 3 Wochen jeden Tag um die Besten Ram für meine Mainboard und Prozessor zu finden jetzt habe ich sie und kann sie Nirgendwo kaufen !!!?????


Danke


----------



## Dwayne1988 (15. Januar 2011)

siehe hier:
Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6-6-6-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2A1600C6) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## DaMikexXxn (16. Januar 2011)

Schon knapp dran ... Aber das sind nicht die Selben die die explizit für AMD Phenom sind Beginnen mit CMG4GX3 deine Beiginnen mit CMT4GX3...

Könnte mir mal Jemand von Corsair Antworten und rausfinden ob CMG 4GX3M2A1600C6
-------------------------------------------------------- und  CMT 4GX3M2A1600C6
das selbe ist ? 

Oder habt ihr (Corsair) sonstige Ram die Für meine Config sind und explizit AMD Hexacores Unterstützen ??
Ich will nur das Beste an Ram !!


----------



## Wired (16. Januar 2011)

*Bitteschön.*

Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6-6-6-18 (DDR3-1600) (CMG4GX3M2A1600C6) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Doch zu dumm nur das es bei keinem Shop gelistet ist, auch auf der HP von Corsair gibt es des Kit nich .

Da bleibt dir nur auf das hier auszuweichen.

Corsair XMS3 Dominator GT DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6-6-6-20 (DDR3-1600) (CMT4GX3M2A1600C6) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

PS: Das mit dem Ram speziell für bestimmte CPUs is irgendwie sinnlos, dem Arbeitsspeicher ises sicherlich egal welche processing unit _auf deinem Bord sitzt!_


----------



## 2funky4you (16. Januar 2011)

Schnell gibts bei mcdonalds aber schau mal hier rein

http://www.mcdonalds.de/produkte/huettengaudi.cfm

CSV-Direct.de - Kaufen mit Verstand

CSV Computer - Service & Vertrieb - günstig Computer und Elektronik


----------



## DaMikexXxn (16. Januar 2011)

2Funky4You    HAUMIO 

Ok trotzdem mal an alle am anfang des Themas habe ich zwei Links gepostet 
wovon einer die Original QVL-List darstellt welche zu meinem Asus R.O.G. Crosshair IV Formula AM3 gehört und die Ram welche ihr Schlaumeier mir bis jetzt gezeigt habt stehen Definitiv nicht in der Liste daher kanns Probleme geben bei der Vollbestückung geben ....

Das die CMG in keinen Shop gelistet sind verstehe ich auch nicht 
Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht schreibe ich es mal hier ins PCGH corsair Forum
da hier Teilweise sehr versierte User Unterwegs sind..

Ich würde gern wissen Welche Ram jetzt am Besten zu meinem asus crosshair IV Formula mit AMD Phenom 2 x6 1090 BE und EVGA GTX 570 SuperClocked passen ...

TROTZDEM DANKE FÜR ALLLE MEHR ODER WENIGER HILFREICHEN ANTWORTEN ALLEIN DAS IHR EUCH DIE MÜHE MACHT MIR ZU SCHREiBEn IST SCHON


----------



## Wired (16. Januar 2011)

Edit: Irgendwie gibts genau das Kit offiziell nich oder nich mehr, am besten mal direkt bei Corsair nachfragen.


----------



## DaMikexXxn (16. Januar 2011)

Sollte hier nicht jemand von Corsair Antworten ??


----------



## Zockkind (16. Januar 2011)

Die haben auch andere sachen zu tun !!!


----------



## Chaoswave (16. Januar 2011)

außerdem ist Wochenende!


----------



## DaMikexXxn (16. Januar 2011)

Also warte ich weiter auf meine ANtwort


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (17. Januar 2011)

CMT und CMP sind die neuen Modellen (Nachfolger).

Der CL6er hatte eine sehr kleine Selektion und ist daher schwer zu bekommen 

Die Rams sind bewusst auf CPUs ausgelegt und dies ist äußerst wichtig bei solch speziellen Selektionen. Im Gegensatz zu der Zeit vor Core i Serie und den AM3 CPUs von AMD gab es nicht all zu starke unterschiede in den Memory Controllern, seit dieser Einführung der genanneten CPU Techniken sind sehr unterschiedliche IMCs im Einsatz welche nur in bestimmten Subtiming Bereichen Optimal arbeiten.

Da Eine Selektion entsprechend innerhalb dieser Bereiche arbeiten soll und muss, ist eine Trennung unabdingbar wenn man performante Module vertreiben will bzw. nuten möchte.

Ich meine dabei nicht die Maintimins wie bspw. CL6, CL7, CL8 etc. ...

Hier kann ich nut Die Onlinehändler zur Suche der gewünschten Kits empfehlen.


----------



## DaMikexXxn (17. Januar 2011)

Also habt ihr bei Corsair jetzt Ram für mich ?? die am Besten zu meinem phenom 2 1090BE passen 8 GB möchte ich am besten 2x4 GB damit noch bänke frei bleiben für spätere zeiten ....
Der Preis ist nebensache ...
Perfekt passen soll es !!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. Januar 2011)

versucht bei deinem lokalen pc händler, wenn der gute kontakte zu großhändlern hat, bekommt er die rams, wenn nicht, dann nicht.
mehr als die shops abklappern wird nicht übrig bleiben und die onlinehändler haben den speicher zwar vielleicht nicht am lager, aber deren distributor, nur wird der nicht ins warenwirtschaftssystem eingebunden sondern das eigene lager 

meinen corsair speicher hat mein händler nach angabe der prod. nummer extra bestellt, gelistet war der nirgendwo und gedauert hats ne knappe woche


----------



## Bluebeard (17. Januar 2011)

@DaMikexXxn 

Haben wir, z.B.: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 Memory


----------

